# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Ngjyrat e flamurit grek

## direku

Ju ftoj te merrni pjese ne kete teme dhe te shkruani per domethenien/origjinen e ngjyrave te flamurit Grek.

_Per Selektuesin e Postimeve_: Pyetja eshte serioze ore babam, pse e fshin? A eshte forum ky apo shkolle fillore!

----------


## Hyllien

Un di, madje kam disa artikuj kryesisht qe e citojne kete fakt qe do them, se sa i futen thellesisht punes, por do i postoj kur te kem kohe se flamuri Grek ka origjine nga flamuri bavarez. Kete e ka pranuar dhe nje funksionare Greke ne Evrope(me stilin e tyre shkarazi sic e kane zakon, qe mos bej buje lajmi e te fillojne kerkimet njerezit si qysh dhe tek). Flamuri bavarez eshte si me rombe a katrore bardh e blu.

Kam arrit ne nje pike, qe tani vetem qesh kur has lajme te tilla nga kjo fare ne Ballkan qe here hiqet si egjiptjane, here si minoane, here si pellazge e here si helene!

----------


## harmonies

Klikoni ketu  per te mesuar per flamurin Grek. Me sa duket greket nuk ja kane idene se c'perfaqesojne ngjyrat e flamurit te tyre. Per me teper kerkojne te na tregojne se c'perfaqeson Shqiponja dykrenore Shqiptare...

----------


## Tiras

Bavarezet po ashtu mbajne se kaltesia e flamurit eshte ajo e qiellit bavarez. Puna ngaterrohet, pasi flamuri ka nje ngjyre te kuqe (kur vihet emblema) te pashpjeguar nga vjen, dhe nje gjysme kale. Fjala Aegea shoqeron ritualistiken bavareze dhe greke njekohesisht.

----------


## Hyllien

Tamam tamam puna qendron tek Mbreti Gjerman Oton i cili u vendos nga fuqite e medha pasi Greqia morri pavarsine. Sipas Aristidh Koles tek libri mbi arvantasit, dhe sidomos nga libri i Robert D'Angely-se citohet se kur Otoni u vu si mbret u detyrua te mesonte Greqisht. Mbasi iku ne Greqi e pa qe gjith keshilltaret e tij FLISNIN SHQIP. Jo vetem flisnin shqip ata por dhe pjesa me e madhe e popullit gjithashtu. Mbas 4 vjet studimi Greqishteje Otoni e la ate gjuhe se e pa qe nuk i duheshe. Otoni ndejte deri nga vitet 40, dhe pastaj dinastine mbreterore per rreth 75 vjet e morren Anglezet ne dore... dhe atje filloi dhe asimilimi me i dhunshem kundra Shqiptareve. Mbi 60 % e mbiemrave Grek jane Shqiptare me nga nje os ose as nga pas.

----------


## Tiras

Mbreti Oton, ishte Bavarez? Per c'arsye u zgjodh ky, ne se di gje...Qenka interesante. 
Flamuj bavareze ka me rombe, por edhe me vija horizontale, ose vertikale, te bardha dhe azzuro. Bavaria vete eshte nje komb i lashte qe mendohet te jete shartim i Hungarezeve (Bayo) ne se nuk gabohem me Frigjianet, dhe me pas me Nordiket. Keta Frigjianet nuk jane te panjohur ne Ballkan.

----------


## Hyllien

Ladies and Gentlemen,
I'm very pleased to be here today. *It appears that I am renewing a tradition of political exchange between Greece and Bavaria: in 1832, Prince Otto of Bavaria was chosen by the Great Powers as the first king of modern Greece. It seems the colours of the Greek flag don't come from the blue sky and white houses, but from Bavaria.*
I assure you the parallels with King Otto are only skin deep. First of all, I am here today by invitation, for which I thank you. Second, I'm here today, not as a Greek, but as a fellow European - and a fellow social democrat....

Anna Damantopoulou to the Arbeitsgemeischaft Sozialdemokratischer Frauen (ASF) Munchen

artikulli i plote
http://europa.eu.int/comm/employment.../010625mun.pdf

----------


## Eni

Kush mund te thote gje per ngjyrat e flamurit izraelit?

___________________
*Interesant eshte fakti se dhe sot e kesaj dite kur i pyet greket mbi Otonin, rrudhin turinjte.
Duket se ne epoken e nacionalizmit ne Ballkan (shek. XIX) mbreterit/prijesat preferoheshin te ishin kombetare dhe jo te "mbjellur" ne toka nga fare e huaj.
Gjithesesi, Otoni "ksenos" duket se nuk ka luajtur nje rol aq te konsiderueshem ne historine greke.

----------


## CountGrishnackh

kam lexu diku q greket deri ne revolucionin e pavaresis se greqis nuk e identifikonin veten e tyre grek por ''rom'', mbas revolucionit u pelqeu me shum te vetquheshin sikur ishin ata si populli q solli demokracin, literaturen etj etj, greket e sotem jan nje perzierje e turqve, azerbajxhanve dhe kazakistanve. gjithashtu ka grek q jetojn ne ukrain dhe rusi q flasin ose greqish ose turqisht dhe e quajn veten "Urums". kurse greket q jetojn n'gjeorgji e quajn veten "Rumka" dhe flasin gjuhen pontike greke.

shifni ndeshjen kur t'luaje greqia dhe gjeorgjia dhe do dalloni se sa t'ngjashem q jan   :pa dhembe:  


kur t gjej linkun se ku e kam lexuar do e postoj.

----------


## Hyllien

[QUOTE=Eni]*Kush mund te thote gje per ngjyrat e flamurit izraelit?*

___________________
*Interesant eshte fakti se dhe sot e kesaj dite *kur i pyet greket mbi Otonin, rrudhin turinjte.*Duket se ne epoken e nacionalizmit ne Ballkan (shek. XIX) mbreterit/prijesat preferoheshin te ishin kombetare dhe jo te "mbjellur" ne toka nga fare e huaj.
Gjithesesi, Otoni "ksenos" *duket se nuk ka luajtur nje rol aq te konsiderueshem ne historine greke.[/*QUOTE]

Pershendetje,

Cfare lidhje ka kjo me temen ne fjale ?
Sipas jush Otoni ska luajtur rrol te konsiderueshem sepse Greket rrudhin fytyren per te ? Edhe ne Shqiptaret rrudhim fytyren kur degjojme per Enverin, po kjo sdo te thote qe ai nuk ka patur rrol te konsiderueshem.

Tan te mirat

----------


## Clauss

ja mesuam dhe dicka pardje .. qe deti e Afroditi ishin per konsumacion te brendshem/jashtem e dinin pak a shume.. sidoqofte ne kete perrua dije ngrihen disa pyetje te thjeshta  duke ditur se Othoni (formerly known as Otto) erdhi ca vjet me vone se pavaresia/revolucioni. ne revolucionin e 1821 me cfare dreq luftonin si flamur/embleme?? Te kishin vene valle ndonje pale breke ne ndonje shkop e ti valevisnin? thua valle? mire ata azerbanovlahoassirianet po ata tanet me Bubulinen e Bocarin etc etc per ate dreq luftonin??? para se te merrnin rombet e vijat blu  propaganda shoviniste fqinje thote qe luftonin 1) me flamurin e bizanitit, shqiponje ne te verdhe pak a shume 2) me kryq te bardhe ne fushe blu. kryqet ishin te modes atehere dhe i perdorte shume marina. doli dhe nje kombinim i bukur me rombet e Ottos, nje lumturi/trashegimi e vertete per paketat Delor-Santer dhe youpieeeeeeee.
dhe ne frymen e "gjysemdija eshte me keq se injoranca" le te shtojme qe fjala "rom"  eshte "romeos" dhe eshte sic quajnin veten banoret (aristokracia) e Bizantit si pasardhes te Romakeve ne Lindje. tani sa afer eshte ,ceshtje tjeter.Duke u rikthyer te herr Otto qe pasi beri b.. huate ne bashkepunin me ujqit vendas me duket se ja beri dhe iku. lol. anyway sjam i sigurt. sbesoj se kishte te bente origjinen thjesht me xhepin. hahahah ishin me praktike atehere. peace, god bless

----------


## Hyllien

Tikanis Clauss... 
avash bre avash, se morre si pushka jevgut. Ketu esht forum historie te lutem shume, patriotizmin tuaj jeni i detyruar ta leni tek dera para se te futeni qe te jepni shembullin e mire. Un e di qe Shqiptaret ne Greqi jane civilizuar nga kultura greke, kane mesuar te flasin dhe nuk kane deficience(ne kuptimin mangesi jo mendore) ne te folur e ne te shprehur.

Me avash xhan se rrezikon qe kur ta lexosh shkrimin heres tjeter as vete mos ta marresh vesh se cfare vepre Pikasoje ke bere atje. 

Tan te mirat

----------


## Clauss

ka(b)la eimai. u?
megjithate ke pak te drejte. shume ironi. sorry. anyway, meqe te forumi i historise le te flasim per histori dhe jo ironi mbi ironi ok? peace.

----------


## direku

Djema,

lerini ironite, e na tregoni se cfare kuptimi kane ngjyrat e flamurit grek. Tani disa thone qe keto ngjyra kane lidhje me fustanin e Afrodites. Une kete e quaj genjeshter. Pse mos te kene lidhje atehere me pardesyne e Hermes-it apo xhaketen e Zeus-it?

Pres me padurim pjesmarrjen tuaje. Na ndriconi ore te lumturuare.....

----------


## Tannhauser

Perse te meremi me flamurin grek dhe jo me ate Shqiptar? Flamuri yne e ka prejardhjen nga 'aquila' e romakeve, e cila kaloi me pas ne Bizant dhe mes Bizantit ne familjen e Kastriotasve!

----------


## GL_Branch

Tahnhauser shqiponjen me 2 krera e ka pas edhe Pirro Kaoni (pra Kastriotet e kane marr nga paraadheset e tyre)...por shqiponjen me 2 krera e kane pas edhe Hititet, civilizimi me i vjeter.

----------


## Tannhauser

GL Branch, mund ta mbrosh mendimin tend?

----------


## diikush

Per cilin flamur u hap kjo tema? Se harrova une...

----------


## Baptist

Ce te mos merremi me flamurin qe fillon xhybet e prifterinjve te ishullit te ererave, ne Dardani, tek Brigjet, mbartet nga Oto dhe kryemenistri i tij alvanez? Kush jane greket?

----------

